# Pork butt marinade



## ndtiger

Does anybody here marinade their pork butt before smoking or do they just use a rub?


----------



## raceyb

Marinade is usually reserved for lean cuts of meat that need tenderizing and flavor. The pork butt has a huge amount of flavor and the rendered fat and collagen make it one of the most tender pieces. Just get the internal up to 205 degrees F.

I imagine you certainly could marinate them, but that fat content is going to work against you. If it is a different flavor you want to introduce, you can try injecting. I just rub my butts down and smoke til done.


----------



## ndtiger

Thanks. Had some great pulled pork in Wears Vally, TN. this year and they said that they marinade theirs in Mojo. I had never heard of marinading a butt myself.


----------



## fatback joe

There used to be a couple of guys on this forum that swore by it (could probably find the marinade with a search) but it is definitely not "common".

On edit:  after a little trying to remember and a little searching it was a brine and not a marinade.........not real common in any case.


----------



## mballi3011

Are you sure they said they marinaded the butt. If so then give it a try and let us know how it comes out with the Qview and another thread about the process and maybe we will try it too.


----------



## fatback joe

I think you posted that at the same time I was editing......It was a brine and not a marinade that I was thinking of.


----------



## pignit

Variety is the spice of life. I like chicken BBQ sometimes.. fried sometimes... marinaded sometimes... I think trying things that haven't been tried is the fun in this smokin and cookin stuff. I wish somebody had told me how bad pickles taste in a fatty before I did it. I haven't tried the butt marinaded or brined but it sounds interesting. May have to give it a whirl. I live close to Wears Valley. May know the folks you had dinner with.


----------



## chisoxjim

if your talking about injecting a marinade in the butt & letting it sit overnight before smoking,  then I do it all the time, and wont do a butt without it anymore.


----------



## raceyb

I've used Mojo on tenderloins and BB's before and it was awesome. About $2.25 a bottle on the Spanish food aisle. :)

I may have to inject a butt with some and see how it comes out. It may change my mind.


----------



## gul dukat

I mari my pork but in soy sauce ,worcestershire, beef stock and vanilla for about two hours before i smoke it then baste it a few times during cooking


----------



## cmragan

First, I know, I need to introduce myself in the other section, but I see this query on marinating and wonder if I really messed up in rubbing my pork butts last night for smoking a little later today?


----------



## bruno994

CM, you did just fine with rubbing your pork butt last night.  Some rub an hour before they put it on, others the night before.  The secret is to find what you like, then experiment with other methods you will find here on this forum.  It's a great place to be..welcome.


----------



## iebbqman

Marinating pork butts is not to uncommon, most people inject, in order to get a particular flavor throughout the meat.  


> First, I know, I need to introduce myself in the other section, but I see this query on marinating and wonder if I really messed up in rubbing my pork butts last night for smoking a little later today?


CMRagan, first off welcome to the forums.  Secondly depending on the amount of salt and time that the rub sat on the meat, it will probably have no harmful effect on the meat.  Personally, I do not rub my meat until right before I cook it.  I figure the time it sits on the cooker is enough for the seasoning to do its thing.


----------



## bruno994

As RaceyB put it, marinading is typically left to the smaller, leaner cuts of meat, but they can be used on larger cuts as well, more time will be needed in the marinade for the butts and briskets.  Typically I will inject a butt or brisket the night before, then pull it out of the fridge right before I start my fire in my pit, then I rub it down and let sit out until my smoker is at temp.  For briskets I prefer to inject with a commercial injection, either Butchers BBQ or Kosmos.  On pork butts, I like Chris Lilly's injection mix: 3/4 cup apple juice, 1/2 cup water, 1/2 cup white sugar, 1/4 cup table salt, 2 TBSP worcestershire.  Mix, simmer until the solids are dissolved, then chill prior to injecting.  Best tip is to make the injection a few days prior to using it for the flavors to blend.


----------



## njpitmaster609

i'd go with injecting 24 hours before cooking, then rub it down a few hours before smoking, cook low and slow and you should end up with a great end product


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I just Rub just before Inserting into the heat. I don't like a lot of holes for juice to flow out...but that's just me,Anal.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and...


----------



## capsaicin king

ndtiger said:


> Does anybody here marinade their pork butt before smoking or do they just use a rub?


I inject with cheerwine the night before and rub two hours before smoking.


----------

